# nom du serveur Hotmail?



## jyd04 (10 Mai 2005)

Salut,

j'aimerais configuer ma boîte Mail pour lire mes mails Hotmail directement 
sur Mail. Pour ça j'ai besoin du nom du serveur ( et si c POP, IMAP ou autre).
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait qqch à ce propos?

merci


----------



## iDiot (10 Mai 2005)

Je pense pas que ce soit possible... j'ai essayer il y a un gros mois, et je me suis rendu compte que hotmail offrait ce service (pouvoir profiter d'une messagerie pour lire les messages hotmail) qui si l'on souscrit un compte premium... donc payer... 

Mais je me trompe peut etre, et si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis aussi preneur 

Sinon, fais comme moi, ouvre un compte sur gmail... 2go d'espace, c'est pas mal  J'ai des invits si tu veux


----------



## iDiot (18 Juin 2005)

Pour configurer son compte Hotmail avec Mail (et httpmail), voir ici


----------

